# Can rabbits eat dogwood tree bark?



## xKuchiki (Feb 4, 2010)

My dad cut some bark off our dogwood tree and I want to give it to the buns but I'm not quite sure if its toxic to them or not --- I've searched it up but I can't find anything :S


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 4, 2010)

the fruit should not be fed and I cannot find dogwood on a good list so for now don't feed it 

http://www.allearssac.org/poison.html#anchor113234


----------



## Baby Juliet (Feb 4, 2010)

My rabbits loves dogwood twigs. They had no problems after eating them.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup, dogwood bark is safe. Some bunnies like it, some not so much. Not a favourite around here. 

As with any wood, best to make sure they're dry.  



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 5, 2010)

I replyed to a similar question not too long ago.
It's in this thread.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 7, 2010)

*xKuchiki wrote: *


> My dad cut some bark off our dogwood tree and I want to give it to the buns but I'm not quite sure if its toxic to them or not --- I've searched it up but I can't find anything :S


do you suppose wild rabbits read the safe and unsafe,,plant/vegy- lists,...fruit tree branches/twigs are fine.--,dog wood.??..you might do some reasearch on sites like house of rabbit/adopt a rabbit/rabbit secrets/h.a.r.e./.you would not be the first person to experiment,,but personnally-i would rather not,,-i do feed plants (yard)-dandylions are safe,the entire plant/root and all--,i am surprised at how many look alike plant there are,,,there was a post some time ago where japoleno peppers were being fed to the bun,,sincerely james waller:wave::rose:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think wild rabbits need to read any lists, James. They know instinctively, or from imitation, or maybe learning? what they can and cannot eat.
So if the local rabbits like to damage the dogwood trees, you have to assume they are safe. They wouldn't be eaten if they were toxic.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 7, 2010)

Great link and info in that older thread from Hazel-Mom, thanks. Check to see which variety of dogwood it is because different varieties have different properties.

I'm going to try a lot more plants than grocery veggies in the future because really, the whole world is a bunny smorgasboard. 

The main thing to keep in mind that house bunnies are conditioned to eat whatever is put in front of them. If its the only plant around, they may well munch on a toxic houseplant or eat something inadvertently nasty in their salad.

But when presented with a bunch of choices, they'll eat things that won't kill them. (Exceptions being oat overdoses and chocolate).  

They really can eat a ton of weeds, flowers and trees. The toxic list is very small. And rabbits have better tolerance for things on that list than most pets.

Often bunnies may get sick after being let outside, but its more likely that a sudden gorging of wet spring grass will cause a life-threatening illness than a toxic plant in the garden. 

As with any bunny food, the trick is to introduce them to new food slowly and not allow any sudden diet changes. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 10, 2010)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> I don't think wild rabbits need to read any lists, James. They know instinctively, or from imitation, or maybe learning? what they can and cannot eat.
> So if the local rabbits like to damage the dogwood trees, you have to assume they are safe. They wouldn't be eaten if they were toxic.


ooooo,what you said,.one must never assume,,.,it is said the reason for the lists-(safe-unsafe)- is that rabbits can and do eat the wrong things,,with toxic results...i was just kidding about the reading and you are correct about the instinctively knowing--i hope randy(ra7751) will back me,,..respectfully,,james waller:rose:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 10, 2010)

I think the problem is that most safe lists don't say exactly what the problem is, it could be something like iceberg lettuce, which is fine in small quantities and even supplies folic acid and water to ailing bunnies (as long as diarrhea isn't an issue). But people interpret the 'not safe' list as 'toxic.'

Bunnies can be 'set off' by the simplest things -- Pipp almost died from a few tablespoons of oats, but other bunnies have eaten some pretty unsafe stuff and didn't blink. :dunno

But we're hopefully going to be doing a better list with explanations. 


sas


----------

